# Goofy things you see in the gym..



## SlimShady (Jan 31, 2005)

The other day some guy walks into the gym, grabs a couple of 10lb dumbells and starts doing this swim motion with them - standing straight up and moving his arms in huge circles. He was about 60 lbs over weight and I couldn't help but wonder what he thought he was doing.  After he finished that, he went over to the floor mat and proceeded do some some kind of snow angel/situp combination. Totally annoyed all the chicks who were trying to do crunches...lol 

 Then today, another guy comes in, grabs a couple of 15lb dumbells and starts doing this .. umm... partial ROM standing shoulder press. .. he was just holding each dumbell over his head and moving them about 2 inches on every rep. He must have done 200 reps.  He was over weight also. 

 I think both of these guys were probably new years resolution members. I wonder if I will ever see them again?  You guys ever see people doing goofy stuff in the gym?


----------



## Du (Jan 31, 2005)

One time I saw Min0 at my gym. S/he looked goofy. End of story.


----------



## westb51 (Jan 31, 2005)

to warm up my shoulders i grab 5 or 10lb plates and swing them round clockwise and counterclock wise. i hope that isn't goofy cause i don't want to be goofy.


----------



## SlimShady (Jan 31, 2005)

Well, this guy did it for 20 minutes. How long does it take you? lol


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah i saw a kinda new years kid join back last new years and he was very skinny and obviously new to thing and he started on a couple of machines putting it on highest weight possible and strugling to manage even one rep, eh would then move on to another machine and do the same, but then he started to follow me about trying to do esactly what i was but again only managing a rep or 2 some occasions didnt even look like he was strugaling, and he would just wait for me to get of the machine im using so he could try it, never said a word wierd huh

Neo


----------



## XcelKrush (Jan 31, 2005)

This guy at my gym stacks a bunch of plates underneath one end of the situp bench till its at like a 50-60 degree angle.  I keep waiting for the day when the bench will slip off....                 lol


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 31, 2005)

Two teenagers were in my gym and one started benching 135 as fast as he could and he was bouncing it off his chest real hard, so one of the 45 plates fell off because he had no clips on the bar, and the bar flip way to the right and if it had gone the other way it would have hit me in the face while i was benching.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 31, 2005)

And some other kid, who was about 110 pounds, had to use the squat rack to do curls with 5's on each side and was pretty much dry humping the bar to get it up.


----------



## silencer (Jan 31, 2005)

No but there is a Annoying prick who has just started coming to the gym...I go to the University Gym which isn't that big, there are only 2 benches...this guy hogs the bench and does Dumbell Concentration Curls, Dumbell Overheads, Oh and imbetween each set he sits there drinking his gatorade looking at himself in the mirror...I wanted to go up there AND PUT MY FUCKING FOOT THROUGH HIS FFFUUUUCCCCKKKKEEEN FACE !!!! He would then Do Flyes , Incline, Decline....  It was a fucking joke. Hate people like that, especially the part imbetween where he would sit there looking at himself, posing. FUCKING ASSHOLE.


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 31, 2005)

lol i know the type i allways let people jump in between sets if im gunna be using particular thing for a long time, and try not to hog all the weights and stuff as much as i can but new people seem to find something they like and sit on it for a good 30-40mins one bloke at our gym only uses one machine i use it occasionly but he allways takes up both aspects of it and spends up to an hour on the thing can really anoy you when you have work out to be getting on with, oh which uni you go to silencer?

Neo


----------



## thatguy (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a few pet peeves of my own:

1.  When someone smaller than you starts to give you "advice."
2.  When people take one of the "dual" high cables (like for cable flyes) to do tricep pushdowns when they could just as easily use the one right next to it that was meant for that.  Instead, I have to wait for them to finish their set in order to do cable flyes.
3.  When people take up entire benches by the DB racks to "rest" inbetween curls.
4.  When people take like four BB's (like 70, 80, 90, and 100 lbs) to do curls and switch around while I wait for something to do curls with.
5.  When people stand between you and the mirror during a set of lateral raises.
6.  When people try to talk to you despite the fact that you obviously have two very loud headphones blaring in your ears.  

Ok, that's enough ranting...


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 31, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Two teenagers were in my gym and one started benching 135 as fast as he could and he was bouncing it off his chest real hard, so one of the 45 plates fell off because he had no clips on the bar, and the bar flip way to the right and if it had gone the other way it would have hit me in the face while i was benching.


something like that happened to me.

I was deadlifting about 6ft away from the squat cage (its not really a cage its more of a rack). So this asshole with a tongue ring is doing squats with 225 sticking his tongue out while hes doing the reps. of course he had no clips, he tilted to one side i think (didnt kno cuz i was paying attention to deadlifting) all i hear when im at the top of my deadlift is a huge crash and i see the barbell fall right in front of me at 900mph making all kinds of noise. since its  a fairly small gym, everyone pretty much drops what their doing and stares at this kid and im standing there telling him how retarded he is and that he should take a fucking hike. had i been at the bottom of my deadlift, i would've caught the barbell to the back of the head.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh the joys of training from home....

My pet peeve was smelling other's farts!! I SOOOOOO dont miss the delightful smell of someone else's protein shake! 
There's also the lurkers, u know thos who seem to be a the gym for hours on end, every fawkin day, but never seem to train....Its always like theyre in between sets...WTF, enjoying the scenery??


----------



## SlimShady (Jan 31, 2005)

How about the 'nude guy' in the locker room.. anyone else have weird dudes like this at their gym? ... These guys just seem to enjoy hanging out naked in the locker room. Even when I am at home, I wear a towel if I am drying my hair in bathroom - I dunno why, I just do.. but these 'nude guys' are always running around in the locker room naked and trying talk to people.  It's annoying.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 31, 2005)

We don't have those, I've never even seen someone use the shower at my gym.


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 31, 2005)

i think that those people are trying to use the gym as a meeting place


----------



## BIGDAVE (Jan 31, 2005)

This is the time of the year for all the idiots in the gym.This is when all the people who have made resalutions join,and you never see them after April.


----------



## westb51 (Jan 31, 2005)

About a week ago this kid was in the dumbbell area and and was doing seated military presses in the middle of everyone. On top of that his first set was 155 barely did 4 reps and took off the tens and tried again. I thought to myself this kid is going to kill somebody. about 15 mins later i had to go back over there and the bar still there laying in front of the chair now he has the 50, 55, 60, and 65's all around his seat. And on top of that after every set he would drop the weights. He wouldn't drop them from a hanging position but he droped them when his arms were at 90 degrees.  that was the craziest shit i've ever seen.


----------



## huesoloco (Jan 31, 2005)

I just don't like it when someone who has never been to a weight room before gives me advice.


----------



## huesoloco (Jan 31, 2005)

I just don't like it when someone who has never been to a weight room before gives me advice.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jan 31, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> I have a few pet peeves of my own:
> 
> 1.  When someone smaller than you starts to give you "advice."
> 2.  When people take one of the "dual" high cables (like for cable flyes) to do tricep pushdowns when they could just as easily use the one right next to it that was meant for that.  Instead, I have to wait for them to finish their set in order to do cable flyes.
> ...


In response to #1, just because you're smaller doesn't mean you can't give advice, I see a lot of guys whoe are 50 lbs or more heavier then I, probably more fat than muscle, who are just complete dumbasses in the gym


----------



## j rizz (Jan 31, 2005)

i dont really have alot of pet peeves about the gym since im the asshole lazy teen who doesnt put his wieghts away and doesnt clean the machines (which i dont expect others to put the wieghts away either, i belive thats what the staff is getting paid for. i also dont expect a machine to be clean for me either.) but my biggest pet peeve is dick wads who head up to the gym with their girlfriends and act like they are trainging for mr. hardass 2005. this guy at my gym walks around like he runs the shit and will tote around his ugly ass girl like she is some sort of hot bitch. one day i decided to fuck with him and i started staring at his girl (even tho shes ugly) just giving her flirty gestures and stuff and he got all salty about it and started yelling at her. i thought it was hilarious, basically i hate couples that go to the gym together.


----------



## cmrapp11 (Jan 31, 2005)

i gotta say stinky sweat spots left behind on the benches...yeah break a sweat, whatever, but wipe that shit up! a close second would be people riding the bike with absolutely no resistance, don't know why but it bugs the shit out of me... probably b/c they're so proud to be able to do that for an hour. i'll think of more later...


----------



## maxpro2 (Jan 31, 2005)

j rizz said:
			
		

> basically i hate couples that go to the gym together.



I can understand your story, but I think that statement is pretty ridiculous. I go to the gym sometimes with my girlfriend and show her different exercises and how to lift properly...


The things that annoy me are guys who do cable flyes for a shitload of sets, and all the girls (pretty much every one at my university gym) that do crazy low repititions when lifting and then only do sidebends and crunches, thinking they will get thin.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 31, 2005)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> In response to #1, just because you're smaller doesn't mean you can't give advice, I see a lot of guys whoe are 50 lbs or more heavier then I, probably more fat than muscle, who are just complete dumbasses in the gym


You're right, I guess I meant "less experienced" people.  There are certainly some large men that don't know what they're doing.  

And in reference to the "nude guy," I definitely know what you're talking about.  He's the guy who takes a shower, then dries himself in the shower, comes out holding his towel in his hand, weighs himself, watches the TV in the corner for a minute, asks you how you're doing, etc. - all while completely naked.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 31, 2005)

There is this older guy, maybe late fifties, everyday hes wearing the same parachute pants with flames on them. But you can tell he was huge in the 70's and 80's.

I really hate it when I see people working out in jeans. I dont see how that can be comfortable.


----------



## da jock (Jan 31, 2005)

I can deal with annoying teens & overweight people using light weights...But there's a few guys around prolly 40 or 50 who stand around benches talking, I've never seen them work up a sweat.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 31, 2005)

The Bobby's of the world.


----------



## michael74737 (Jan 31, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> No but there is a Annoying prick who has just started coming to the gym...I go to the University Gym which isn't that big, there are only 2 benches...this guy hogs the bench and does Dumbell Concentration Curls, Dumbell Overheads, Oh and imbetween each set he sits there drinking his gatorade looking at himself in the mirror...I wanted to go up there AND PUT MY FUCKING FOOT THROUGH HIS FFFUUUUCCCCKKKKEEEN FACE !!!! He would then Do Flyes , Incline, Decline.... It was a fucking joke. Hate people like that, especially the part imbetween where he would sit there looking at himself, posing. FUCKING ASSHOLE.


Have you ever considered asking him if you can use the bench when u need it?


----------



## michael74737 (Jan 31, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> There is this older guy, maybe late fifties, everyday hes wearing the same parachute pants with flames on them. But you can tell he was huge in the 70's and 80's.
> 
> I really hate it when I see people working out in jeans. I dont see how that can be comfortable.


I saw a guy working out in a suit and tie. Im not kidding.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 31, 2005)

There's one guy at my gym who warms up with 175 on bench and arches his back so far to push this that his dick is higher than where the bar racks, and his heels are digging into the ground so hard his calves flex like mad (and they're tiny).


----------



## squanto (Jan 31, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> I have a few pet peeves of my own:
> 
> 1.  When someone smaller than you starts to give you "advice."



ok, let's say this guy IS bigger than you. he's cut too. but you're doing everything right and he's critiquing your workout. then he volunteers to spot you on curls. that's just weird. and he's wearing pajama pants? why?

i really hate that asshole who just wants to work out and not have the conversation of his life in the gym. what, he's too good to talk to sweaty men? oh wait, that's me.

whats wrong with working out in jeans? sometimes shit happens... i worked out in jeans today. kinda sucked, but i dont see how i could be offending anybody. better than spandex.

and yes, i know the naked guy who wants to talk to everybody. just try to stick your finger up his butt, he'll leave you alone.


----------



## silencer (Feb 1, 2005)

Sgtneo : Im at Cardiff University, good Uni, but Cardiff is a bit of a hole imo.

Michael : He had his head phones on, and if i did go ask him and he said 'No' I would have probably punched him( You had to see him ..he even had an annoying baby face) . Therefore I just stand there getting pissed which helps me lift better later on because of the anger.


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 1, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> And in reference to the "nude guy," I definitely know what you're talking about. He's the guy who takes a shower, then dries himself in the shower, comes out holding his towel in his hand, weighs himself, watches the TV in the corner for a minute, asks you how you're doing, etc. - all while completely naked.


 We've got a couple of them at our gym. Plus, the gym also has a large olympic sized swimming pool and members can bring their kids in for swimming lessons, life guard certs, etc.... The other day, I went in the locker room to take a whiz and there is this weirdo nude guy standing there, stark naked, no towel, no nothing, blow drying his hair. Something didn't look right to me, but I couldn't place it...you know the feeling I am talking about?? For some reason something just told me there was something wrong and this guy was up to no good. I felt like smacking him upside the head... This was swim day and the place is crawling with kids. Kids are running in and out of the locker room getting suited up to swim ... So anyway, I go back out to finish working out and about 10 minutes later, it hits me - the weirdo is about 95% bald. WTF is he doing blow drying his hair?? He has none. 

 I thought about complaining to the gym management, but I didn't know what to say. I couldn't prove anything. If I see the guy again, I plan to tell him to put some clothes on.


----------



## j rizz (Feb 1, 2005)

i dont like the guys who bench and it looks like they are fucking the air to try to get up a set. 
i dont like guys who wear cut-offs in the gym when they arent big at all ( or outside of the gym for that matter) it cant be that hot in their that the sleeves on a shirt make you burn up.
i hate people who cut in front of me at the taller water fountain whenever they see me walking towards it and know damn well im going to get a drink from it and i am forced to go to the smaller one.
i hate old guys who wear spandex biker shorts in the gym to lift.
i this one guy who brings a rubber-made container of chalk to chalk up his hands when he doesnt even need it. he just wants it to look cool. u dont need chalk to curl a DB. get some gloves u dick.


----------



## j rizz (Feb 1, 2005)

p.s. i hate when people ask me for a spot while im in the middle of my set. wait til im f'in done.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 1, 2005)

squanto said:
			
		

> ok, let's say this guy IS bigger than you. he's cut too. but you're doing everything right and he's critiquing your workout. then he volunteers to spot you on curls. that's just weird. and he's wearing pajama pants? why?
> 
> i really hate that asshole who just wants to work out and not have the conversation of his life in the gym. what, he's too good to talk to sweaty men? oh wait, that's me.
> 
> ...


Honestly, if he was bigger than me and more cut, despite the fact that the pajama pants are weird I'd probably listen to him.  He might have something interesting to say that would help me.  I'm always open to new opinions on training to help me hone my own.  

blah: )

About the jeans, it's not that jeans are offensive, just very out of place.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 1, 2005)

I cant stand it when somebody says something to me while Im doing squats... The veins are popping out of my neck and face, and the kid walks up to me, (not that im an old fogie myself...) and starts blabbing away, then gets all freaked out, because I dont say anything back to him...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 1, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> We've got a couple of them at our gym. Plus, the gym also has a large olympic sized swimming pool and members can bring their kids in for swimming lessons, life guard certs, etc.... The other day, I went in the locker room to take a whiz and there is this weirdo nude guy standing there, stark naked, no towel, no nothing, blow drying his hair. Something didn't look right to me, but I couldn't place it...you know the feeling I am talking about?? For some reason something just told me there was something wrong and this guy was up to no good. I felt like smacking him upside the head... This was swim day and the place is crawling with kids. Kids are running in and out of the locker room getting suited up to swim ... So anyway, I go back out to finish working out and about 10 minutes later, it hits me - the weirdo is about 95% bald. WTF is he doing blow drying his hair?? He has none.
> 
> I thought about complaining to the gym management, but I didn't know what to say. I couldn't prove anything. If I see the guy again, I plan to tell him to put some clothes on.


 Few things on this rock need as instant and extreme attention as a chimo.  You see that butt monkey again call him out in front of people and ask him WTF he was doing buck assed nakid in front of little kids blow drying his bald assed head.  Then start harrasing him at every chance.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 1, 2005)

I workout in jeans all the time, what's wrong with that?


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 1, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I workout in jeans all the time, what's wrong with that?


is it comfortable? Do you wear them when you do squats?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes its comfortable. It doesn't affect anything even while squating, but I were loose jeans, tight ones who be hard to squat in.


----------



## Lex_Talionis (Feb 1, 2005)

I wear my corduroys when I workout and it's pretty comfortable.  Of course they are really baggy so they don't restrict me at all.


----------



## LAM (Feb 1, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I workout in jeans all the time, what's wrong with that?



Well first it's not proper workout attire.  Jeans have no place in a gym like spandex bike shorts have no place on a golf course.  I've seen people get kicked out of World's Gym for wearing jeans.  I've also been to a gyms where a bunch of construction dudes are in there in the muddy work clothes with muddy boots leaving big chunks of mud and dirt everywhere.  that's exactly what it leads too.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Feb 1, 2005)

sooo Today I went to the gym early in the afternoon, the gym was full of big guys and I was so intimidated. I usually go when the gym is the busiest.......I dont know what Im trying to say in this post. But I probly do alot of the goofy things.    but I dont know, like lastnite it was another story.........I asked this staff (skinny guy) what bench i should use to do an excercise, bc i wasnt sure if i needed incline or what.....so he was like "no it doesnt matter. u know what ur doin out here, look at u!"     so there were these big guys that i asked to train w me but declined bc they said their "out of shape" so we talk every now n then, I go over to them(3ofem)....."you see guys, my trouble is confidence. yasee, i dont neeed a partner, cause I am an independent woman and everything but the trouble is I just have no confidence. Do I look good?" the 2 agreed, 1 was lifting. "Yeah thanx, but yaknow, I need to be told I look good" the 1 lifting, was doing DB chest press on his last rep he screamed out YOU LOOK GOOD!!! lol u better beleive i had a smile on my face the rest of the nite.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Feb 1, 2005)

sooo Today I went to the gym early in the afternoon, the gym was full of big guys and I was so intimidated. I usually go when the gym is the busiest.......I dont know what Im trying to say in this post. But I probly do alot of the goofy things.    but I dont know, like lastnite it was another story.........I asked this staff (skinny guy) what bench i should use to do an excercise, bc i wasnt sure if i needed incline or what.....so he was like "no it doesnt matter. u know what ur doin out here, look at u!"     so there were these big guys that i asked to train w me but he declined bc they said their "out of shape" so we talk every now n then, I go over to them(3ofem)....."you see guys, my trouble is confidence. yasee, i dont neeed a partner, cause I am an independent woman and everything but the trouble is I just have no confidence. Do I look good?" the 2 agreed, 1 was lifting. "Yeah thanx, but yaknow, I need to be told I look good" the 1 lifting, was doing DB chest press on his last rep he screamed out YOU LOOK GOOD!!! lol u better beleive i had a smile on my face the rest of the nite.


----------



## WilliamB (Feb 1, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Two teenagers were in my gym and one started benching 135 as fast as he could and he was bouncing it off his chest real hard, so one of the 45 plates fell off because he had no clips on the bar, and the bar flip way to the right and if it had gone the other way it would have hit me in the face while i was benching.


If thats true....... ROFL


----------



## WilliamB (Feb 1, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> I have a few pet peeves of my own:
> 
> 1. When someone smaller than you starts to give you "advice."
> 2. When people take one of the "dual" high cables (like for cable flyes) to do tricep pushdowns when they could just as easily use the one right next to it that was meant for that. Instead, I have to wait for them to finish their set in order to do cable flyes.
> ...


Dude all i got to say is your an f*in idiot.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 1, 2005)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> Dude all i got to say is your an f*in idiot.


Hmmm...
I'm not exactly sure why you just said that.


----------



## vellanator (Feb 1, 2005)

I hate the guys that are competing with me. For instance, I sit down to do some dumbell military presses today.

The guy next to me is clearly there to do a bi / chest routine. He's doing curls. He sees what I'm doing weight wise, and is compelled to throw in a set of military press. WTF?   

Also, there's this dude that stinks. There's nothing like having someone walk past while you're excercising and his BO is so bad that you almost drop the weight.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 1, 2005)

I totally agree...  Hate the competitors and the stinkers.


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 1, 2005)

Let's see......there's the man who wears the same sweatshirt, hat, and sweatpants everyday, the man I saw bring a portable dvd player (on two separate occassions) and spent more time trying to attach it to a cardio machine, than actually working out, tthe guy who always wears his shirt inside out, the usual people literally dying on the treadmill, etc.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 2, 2005)

I dont understand those that wear baseball hats in the gym. Especially a couple of guys that have it pulled so low down that they have to tilt their head up to look where they are going. But why a hat in a gym? the sun went down a looong time ago, besides you are indoors. 

The only reason i can think of is to hide his bald spot, i guess . And if the reasoning is to prevent sweat from dripping down his face, then i hope he washes that germ factory after every workout.


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 2, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I dont understand those that wear baseball hats in the gym. Especially a couple of guys that have it pulled so low down that they have to tilt their head up to look where they are going. But why a hat in a gym? the sun went down a looong time ago, besides you are indoors.
> 
> The only reason i can think of is to hide his bald spot, i guess . And if the reasoning is to prevent sweat from dripping down his face, then i hope he washes that germ factory after every workout.


Actually, I must represent!  I wear one most of the time when I train, to avoid having sweat drip from my head to my face and eyes!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 2, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Actually, I must represent!  I wear one most of the time when I train, to avoid having sweat drip from my head to my face and eyes!


You are an exception. Me thinks you will look great even in a garbage bag!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2005)

I've worn a hat in the gym from time to time.  It helps me block out the people around me and focus on my lift. 

 I saw a guy reading a newspaper in the gym.  I don't mean sitting on a bike or whatnot...He was resting in between very short very light sets on the lat machine.  Struck me as odd and a waste of space.


----------



## LAM (Feb 2, 2005)

I wear a hat all the time.  it's much better than having sweat run down into my eyes when I'm training.  plus some gyms are bright as hell.  need to use some softer flo tubes


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 2, 2005)

Theres a guy who comes in that is around 5'8 and very skinny, except he has a decent sized chest.  This is because all he ever does is flat BB bench, and he thinks hes a hardcore mofo.  Sure, he can lift more than i can, by about 15-20 LB's on bench maybe, but not even close on any other lift.  He comes in like every other day, warms up with 135, then 225 for 10.  Then he thinks hes hardcore, and puts 275 on, and walks around the room to make sure everyone sees how much weight hes got on.  He then proceeds to get it for 6 reps, everytime, it never changes, and he NEVER gets stronger.  Then he puts 320 on, and gets it for 1, just barely.  He NEVER gets stronger.  This happens every other day, and is annoying as fuck.

Also, i agree, guys with there GF's are annoying.  Bring your GF in and I'll beat your ass mofo.


----------



## westb51 (Feb 2, 2005)

when i see people do back ext with the lat pull down. one sec they are vertical the next they're horizontal. it's funny and annoying at the same time.


----------



## Stu (Feb 2, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Also, i agree, guys with there GF's are annoying.  Bring your GF in and I'll beat your ass mofo.


 I used to go with my ex to the gym, she did her cardio i did my weights. i don't really see the problem


----------



## musclepump (Feb 2, 2005)

Jay Cutler's wife spots him. GF's/Wives aren't always bad.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 2, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> I used to go with my ex to the gym, she did her cardio i did my weights. i don't really see the problem


This is what I do with my fiance.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 2, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> ....and is annoying as fuck....


I've never understood this. I don't think fvcking is annoying at all.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 2, 2005)

I wear my hat only on bad hair day.


----------



## Stu (Feb 2, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> I've never understood this. I don't think fvcking is annoying at all.


 Its only annoying when your checking out other girls and your girlfriend notices


----------



## LAM (Feb 2, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> I used to go with my ex to the gym, she did her cardio i did my weights. i don't really see the problem



the problem is with the "love birds" that you see at the gym. walking around holding hands and pecking each other on the cheek all the time.  nobody wants to see PDA in the gym.


----------



## Kimber (Feb 2, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Also, i agree, guys with there GF's are annoying. Bring your GF in and I'll beat your ass mofo.


 Is it okay if I bring my BF?


----------



## thatguy (Feb 2, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> Its only annoying when your checking out other girls and your girlfriend notices


What?  "Fucking" is annoying when you're checking out other girls and your girlfriend notices?  I think maybe you were responding to the post before this one.


----------



## Stu (Feb 2, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> the problem is with the "love birds" that you see at the gym. walking around holding hands and pecking each other on the cheek all the time. nobody wants to see PDA in the gym.


 true


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 2, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I wear my hat only on bad hair day.


Same here, my mullet is getting too long.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 2, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> Is it okay if I bring my BF?





I wouldn't beat anyone up.  I would just be jealous, and glare at the guy, and lift heavy weights, and act like i was a hardcore mofo.  And when i was leaving the room, i would stop in front of him, and be like, "what now?!"


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I wouldn't beat anyone up. I would just be jealous, and glare at the guy, and lift heavy weights, and act like i was a hardcore mofo. And when i was leaving the room, i would stop in front of him, and be like, "what now?!"


 Dude, that was you?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 2, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Dude, that was you?




Yeah, What Now?!


----------



## Deezus (Feb 2, 2005)

I hate when your in the zone to go have a kick ass workout, and when you get to the weight room and it PACKED, that happens way to much this time of year, its killin my intensity. Sometimes I feel like pullin the fire alarm


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 2, 2005)

Today I saw a fat woman swinging her arms. She was bent over, as if doing one arm DB rows. Except instead of rowing, she had her elbow locked and she would swing her arms from 3 o'clock position to the 9 o'clock position.  She was holding a 10lb dumbell while she did this. She actually worked up a sweat, so it might have done her some good.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 2, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Yeah, What Now?!


----------



## maxpro2 (Feb 2, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> Today I saw a fat woman swinging her arms. She was bent over, as if doing one arm DB rows. Except instead of rowing, she had her elbow locked and she would swing her arms from 3 o'clock position to the 9 o'clock position.  She was holding a 10lb dumbell while she did this. She actually worked up a sweat, so it might have done her some good.



lol! Sounds like a pathetic attempt at a tricep kickback.


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 2, 2005)

MWpro said:
			
		

> lol! Sounds like a pathetic attempt at a tricep kickback.


 That's what I was thinking too. I was doing some tricep push downs on the cable machine while she was swinging her arms. I kept thinking "Come on, bend the elbow.. just a little, just once, bend that elbow"... but she never did. That arm was stiff as a board. My telepathic attempts to communicate were a dismal failure. Good thing too, cause if she coulda read my mind, she'd a known how her flabby ass was jigglin like a big bowl of jello each time she swung that arm..


----------



## thatguy (Feb 2, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> cause if she coulda read my mind, she'd a known how her flabby ass was jigglin like a big bowl of jello each time she swung that arm..


...Like two pigs fightin' under a blanket...


----------



## maxpro2 (Feb 2, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> Good thing too, cause if she coulda read my mind, she'd a known how her flabby ass was jigglin like a big bowl of jello each time she swung that arm..



lmao!


----------



## ph8bringer (Feb 2, 2005)

> I really hate it when I see people working out in jeans. I dont see how that can be comfortable.


 Yeah, it's not too bad. I've worked out in jeans before. (it was a kinda.. unavoidable situation.)

 I hate when I see guy who are basically skin and bone, and obviously newbies go to a machine, set it really high, and struggle their ass off to do one rep, then brag to their friends that they "can lift 120 kilos." Not to mention that the weights are in POUNDS, not kilos. 120 kilos would break the damn machine, you idiots!

 They waste their time trying to lift weights they obviously can't lift properly, and refuse to reduce the weight. Then they give up and move to another machine. God it annoys me.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 2, 2005)

ph8bringer said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's not too bad. I've worked out in jeans before. (it was a kinda.. unavoidable situation.)
> 
> I hate when I see guy who are basically skin and bone, and obviously newbies go to a machine, set it really high, and struggle their ass off to do one rep, then brag to their friends that they "can lift 120 kilos." Not to mention that the weights are in POUNDS, not kilos. 120 kilos would break the damn machine, you idiots!
> 
> They waste their time trying to lift weights they obviously can't lift properly, and refuse to reduce the weight. Then they give up and move to another machine. God it annoys me.


I definitely am annoyed (but then again amused  ) by the guys that try to put up more weight than they can handle, but I don't deal with the "kilo" problem.  It seems Americans are still too prideful to "give in" to the metric system, so until that changes, you're on your own there.


----------



## da jock (Feb 2, 2005)

RE: couples @ the gym.
There was this young couple prolly 18>20? who used to spot each other @ my gym, kneeling in front during inclined DB curls & Inclined presses, the spotters face would be right in the other persons crotch. Once when I parked way out back , as I pulled out my headlights caught them balling (cowgirl) in the front seat of their car!! The workout temptation must've been too much!


----------



## thatguy (Feb 2, 2005)

da jock said:
			
		

> RE: couples @ the gym.
> There was this young couple prolly 18>20? who used to spot each other @ my gym, kneeling in front during inclined DB curls & Inclined presses, the spotters face would be right in the other persons crotch. Once when I parked way out back , as I pulled out my headlights caught them balling (cowgirl) in the front seat of their car!! The workout temptation must've been too much!


Nothing like a sweaty crotch to get my juices going!

barf: )


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 3, 2005)

This dude was in the weightroom last night doing what appeared to be power cleans.... oh wait... those were straight bar curls...


Another guy was doing decline bench with 135, and arched his back so much, and this is on decline, that i thought he would hyper-extend his spine through his chest.  He did manage to get 2 reps while almost comming down 6 inches above his chest...


----------



## Sacto95827 (Feb 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I wear my hat only on bad hair day.


Ditto.


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 3, 2005)

I don't care what anyone wears. I don't wear a hat because it would just make me sweat worse. If my hair is bad, tough... it's a gym.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> I definitely am annoyed (but then again amused  ) by the guys that try to put up more weight than they can handle, but I don't deal with the "kilo" problem. It seems Americans are still too prideful to "give in" to the metric system, so until that changes, you're on your own there.


 Fun fact...America officially became a metric country back in the 70's.  We currently have an entire department of government devoted to promoting the metric system in our schools and places of business.  As of last year, there were a grand total of TWO people assigned to the department.  (I have to assume the director and assistant director.)


----------



## aztecwolf (Feb 3, 2005)

I hate it when people don't put their weights back, i consider it part of my workout, putting my dumbells and plates back.  There isn't anything more annoying then searching around for that other 40 lbs. dumbell, when it is in another room.  
And that whole old dudes naked in the locker room is brutal.  There is this one dude, (funniest thing ever), big ol fat guy looks like an Italian Mobster, when he gets done showering he will hoist his leg up on the bench and flails his little hand towel down in circles by his nutsack to dry himself off.  Also another annoying thing is that 75% of the guys at my gym are gay, i get hit on a bunch, luckily i walk around like I am crazy and pissed off at the world so they don't talk to me as much.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 3, 2005)

It's stuff like that that makes me change before I go to the gym and shower when I get home... I guess when I go to college I can't do that though...


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 3, 2005)

I'd probably annoy you guys, because sometimes I like to hit 1rm's, and sometimes I miss them.

The couple thing can be annoying, especially if they're are lovy dovy.  If they're both hard core though, that's cool.


----------



## sparknote_s (Feb 3, 2005)

Did somebody say they get mad at the skinny guys who are using light weights? I mean come on, gotta start somewhere right? (I'm one of those 'skinny guys')


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

No one said that, someone said they hate the skinny guys that try to lift the whole rack of plates just to say they did.


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2005)

I finished my deads today and head over to the only good pulldown machine in the gym. There's this prick on there, and i wait til he's done with his current set to ask him how much he's got left.  

He says "6 sets".

With a half disgusted/half furious face, i say "6 sets, huh", and turn my back and walk away.

Now the prick is buried in the front lawn of the gym.

R.I.P. Prick


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2005)

sparknote_s said:
			
		

> Did somebody say they get mad at the skinny guys who are using light weights? I mean come on, gotta start somewhere right? (I'm one of those 'skinny guys')



As a matter of fact i LOVE using light weights w/perfect form. People, mainly those who throw "too-heavy weight" around with terrible form, look at me in awe.

Then I love even more when i do an exercize with weight they can't even come close to....with perfect form.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 3, 2005)

Sadly that's every kid at my gym...and my gym is about 90% kids. They only use machines too. I've been going for almost a year and literally never saw one person (besides me) deadlift.


----------



## BruiseKnee (Feb 3, 2005)

people who FUCKING STINK BEYOND STINK! the kind of smell that stays in the air 3 minutes after they walk by and has the power to extend to a 10 ft radius. TAKE A FUCKING SHOWER........WITH SOAP DAMMIT


----------



## j rizz (Feb 3, 2005)

lol..this was a "goofy things you see at the gym" thread and got turned into "shit you see at the gym that fucking pisses you off and makes you wanna put people 6 feet deep in the ground because of it" thread.

gotta love it!


----------



## silencer (Feb 3, 2005)

Well I prefer the way the thread is developing. Some of the things you hear are damn funny.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 4, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I finished my deads today and head over to the only good pulldown machine in the gym. There's this prick on there, and i wait til he's done with his current set to ask him how much he's got left.
> 
> He says "6 sets".
> 
> ...


----------



## westb51 (Feb 15, 2005)

yesterday in the gym i saw this  guy is doing standing, one leg, arnold presses. i'm not that old but i've seen some stuff in my day and this one took the cake. standing, one leg, arnold press. wow i had to go somewhere else i couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## LAM (Feb 15, 2005)

I just noticed today that just about 90% of the men that I see benching that are over 40 never touch the bar to their chest.  just about all of them only go half way down.


----------



## NipsMG (Feb 15, 2005)

I hate people who take cell phone calls in the middle of a workout.

 Also, the people who use the gym as a social hour.  I go to a VERY SMALL gym, and there's a limited amount of equipment.  and you'll get these freaks who sit there and take a 5 minute rest inbetween sets to talk to everyone in the goddamn gym.  When you ask if you can work in with them, they give you this look, then jump down onto the bench again like they were JUST going to start back up.  GET OFF THE EQUIPMENT IF YOU"RE NOT GONNA USE IT.  

 I also hate the people that snicker at me for doing very low weight but concentrating on form, then I watch them use way too much weight and basically turn into contortionists to get the weight up.

 I pretty much hate everybody.


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 15, 2005)

Yesterday, I saw some old guy go flying out the back of a treadmill machine. He looked like Homer's boss on The Simpsons. He landed on his knees, scrambled back on the treadmill then flew off again. The second time he just laid there for a few seconds, then got up and turned it off. I was doing squats and saw this happen in the mirror. I almost dropped the bar... it got me in some trouble, cause you ever bust out laughing while you're in the hole?


----------



## thatguy (Feb 15, 2005)

Gosh, I saw some guy doing half-reps on his DB Military Presses with 70's today. 1 set of 6 and he's done. Why doesn't he just bump down to 50's and do three sets of ten? He's also one of those guys whose chest curves in - all chest and front lats and no rear lats/traps to pull it back to normal.


----------



## MawkieMawk (Feb 15, 2005)

Tough guys who don't clip the weights and then have them fall off.... best thing ever to see.         oh, I also love seeing people do dumbbell curls but using their shoulder to lift the weight almost fully...   hahaha   ooohhh me ohhh my


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 15, 2005)

These two idiots at my gym put a bench under the squat rack and they bounced off of it as hard as they could from frist to last rep, screaming loud as hell the whole time.


----------



## brogers (Feb 15, 2005)

westb51 said:
			
		

> yesterday in the gym i saw this guy is doing standing, one leg, arnold presses. i'm not that old but i've seen some stuff in my day and this one took the cake. standing, one leg, arnold press. wow i had to go somewhere else i couldn't stop laughing.


I have a friend who does those every once in awhile. He plays college football. He stands on one leg while doing them to improve balance...


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 15, 2005)

*i agree*



			
				aztecwolf said:
			
		

> In response to #1, just because you're smaller doesn't mean you can't give advice, I see a lot of guys whoe are 50 lbs or more heavier then I, probably more fat than muscle, who are just complete dumbasses in the gym


 

just because you are bigger then me doesnt mean you know more, I am open minded and I got some really good advice from someone who is much smaller then me at the gym when I had trouble with my bicep workout....


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 16, 2005)

This one dude was telling me 'matter-of-factly'  that he could bench 315, but only come down half way to his chest.  I proceeded to beat him over the head with a dumbell.


----------



## westb51 (Feb 16, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> I have a friend who does those every once in awhile. He plays college football. He stands on one leg while doing them to improve balance...


its doesn't matter if he plays college football, (what does that have to do with any thing?) that exercise is goofy. i see cats all the time trying to fly away while doing lat raises, they play football, does it make it ok?


----------



## ZAGLOBA (Feb 16, 2005)

I hate those people who come to the gym and then spend the whole time talking instead of liftingAnd Stinky people


----------



## brogers (Feb 16, 2005)

westb51 said:
			
		

> its doesn't matter if he plays college football, (what does that have to do with any thing?) that exercise is goofy. i see cats all the time trying to fly away while doing lat raises, they play football, does it make it ok?


What does it have to do with anything?  Well if he's working out for his sport, he isn't training like a typical body builder.  Their goals and strategies are different from yours and mine.  But yes it does look goofy, I was just stating that it has a purpose.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 16, 2005)

westb51 said:
			
		

> its doesn't matter if he plays college football, (what does that have to do with any thing?) that exercise is goofy.


College strength coaches care less about their players "looking goofy" than they do developing balance and coordination.  Balance is important when playing sports, and I wouldn't be surprised if he has them doing exercises on a fitness ball, too.  Clearly this exercise is meant to help build balance.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 16, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> What does it have to do with anything? Well if he's working out for his sport, he isn't training like a typical body builder. Their goals and strategies are different from yours and mine. But yes it does look goofy, I was just stating that it has a purpose.


Beat me to it.


----------



## westb51 (Feb 16, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> I was just stating that it has a purpose.


maybe when there is a purposeful thread you can state it in there.  j/k


----------



## westb51 (Feb 16, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> I have a friend who does those every once in awhile. He plays college football. He stands on one leg while doing them to improve balance...


btw, is your friend 30 something, use 5lb db, and only been to the gym 3 times


----------



## da jock (Feb 16, 2005)

Another odd locker room thing I saw a while back, a guy shaving @ the sink, but he had shaving creme on his chest, abs & clear down to his package, guess he was shaving everything!?


----------



## CursedOne (Feb 17, 2005)

theres this guy at at my gym who ive seen several times standing in the locker room buck ass naked except with his shoes and socks on, whipping himself all over and between his legs with his towel for the whole time im in the locker room.  i always hurry outta there.

then theres the kids that come in and go throw 225 on the bench even though by lookin at em you can tell they are far more like 135 material, then proceed to help each other with every rep starting from rep one, then do about 5 reps total

then theres this older guy who puts all this weight on the lat pull machine, which is at a 45% angle facing away from the mirror, then he turns around and sits on the seat at an angle so he can see himself straight on the mirror, then he does this like 1/5 of the way pulling down motion during which his ass comes up off the seat so hes kinda standing there hanging by the lat pull handle checking hisself out in the mirror, pumping the bar a few inches . . that shit cracks me up

dam there are just too many things to list


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 17, 2005)

I was working biceps yesterday morning and this 50 some year old man with a gut and absolutely no muscle definition comes over to me and starts to give me tips on working my biceps. Then he proceeded to continue to interrupt me 3 more times to give me tips...all while I was in the middle of sets...with headphones on. What can you do but humour the guy and continue with your workout. I think it was his attempt to try and "pick me up".


----------



## musclepump (Feb 17, 2005)

There are two older women in my gym who put a plate on either side and go down about three inches for each rep... guess they think they're pushing big weight


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 18, 2005)

So last night at they gym, I went to one of the aerobics rooms to skip in private. This guy kept watching me through the door. Man I was pissed. WTF!!?? Can't a girl workout without having some perv watch her? My boyfriend told me it was the price of having a nice body. Still doesn't give men the right to gawk. Theres a big dif between merely checking someone out and blatantly watching them.


----------



## Sacto95827 (Feb 18, 2005)

I love this thread!


----------



## thatguy (Feb 18, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> So last night at they gym, I went to one of the aerobics rooms to skip in private. This guy kept watching me through the door. Man I was pissed. WTF!!?? Can't a girl workout without having some perv watch her? My boyfriend told me it was the price of having a nice body. Still doesn't give men the right to gawk. Theres a big dif between merely checking someone out and blatantly watching them.


Hmm.  Never heard of skipping for cardio.  From those abs, it must be working, though!


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 18, 2005)

I skip once every so often just to change up my cardio. Its fun and it really gives you a good workout. I skip for about 5 min, rest for about 1 min, etc. until I reach a 1/2 hour. Mind you its not speed skipping. But I really work up a sweat, so it must be doing something.


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 18, 2005)

I've noticed this guy who is a new member and he's always working out when I'm working with a particular client.  All he does is bicep work.  That's it.  No chest, no legs, no triceps even - just biceps.  I'm thinking he must come in and work out at other times and do other parts, but I'm there every day mornings and evenings and I have never seen him do anything but biceps.  

Funny thing is, his biceps look great - then he's got a small chest, stick legs and no back at all.  I guess all he wants is good arms


----------



## silencer (Feb 18, 2005)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> I've noticed this guy who is a new member and he's always working out when I'm working with a particular client.  All he does is bicep work.  That's it.  No chest, no legs, no triceps even - just biceps.  I'm thinking he must come in and work out at other times and do other parts, but I'm there every day mornings and evenings and I have never seen him do anything but biceps.
> 
> Funny thing is, his biceps look great - then he's got a small chest, stick legs and no back at all.  I guess all he wants is good arms




I wonder why, I've seen a few people like that and I don't admire them at all, they looked stupid. But hey whatever floats your boat.


----------



## crimsondestinyx (Feb 18, 2005)

sounds like you guys are spending a lot of time watching other people; didn't know working out was a spectator activity.  maybe this "60-lbs overweight guy" is working for endurance; never know.  did you ask him what he was doing and why?  i'm gonna go out on a limb a say no.  hell, i open and end my upper body workouts with two 5lbs weights and i bend my knees a bit and move the weights out and stop like midway jumpingjack kinda motion for 8 reps, then i go foward with the weights for 8 reps, then i do a full jumping jack motion for 8 reps, then i push up over my head for 8 reps and that is one set for me.  I do 3 sets of this.  after you finish doing it, it hurts like hell just standing up!!!  i'm tellin you, my endurance has shot through the roof!!!  i'm overweight, but on purpose, i wanna be an offensive lineman this football season coming up and i don't give a damn how i look to other people.  you get out on that field and i'll tear your head off!!!


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 18, 2005)

crimsondestinyx said:
			
		

> sounds like you guys are spending a lot of time watching other people; didn't know working out was a spectator activity. maybe this "60-lbs overweight guy" is working for endurance; never know. did you ask him what he was doing and why? i'm gonna go out on a limb a say no. hell, i open and end my upper body workouts with two 5lbs weights and i bend my knees a bit and move the weights out and stop like midway jumpingjack kinda motion for 8 reps, then i go foward with the weights for 8 reps, then i do a full jumping jack motion for 8 reps, then i push up over my head for 8 reps and that is one set for me. I do 3 sets of this. after you finish doing it, it hurts like hell just standing up!!! i'm tellin you, my endurance has shot through the roof!!! i'm overweight, but on purpose, i wanna be an offensive lineman this football season coming up and i don't give a damn how i look to other people. you get out on that field and i'll tear your head off!!!


that was you doing that in the gym?


----------



## Flakko (Feb 18, 2005)

Something that pisses me off are those guys that stay for like 2 hours in the gym and 90% of that time is talking on their cellphones or walking around looking at themselves in the mirror. They only work out like 10 minutes!!!


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 13, 2005)

I can relate to about everything mentioned in this thread. There seems to be people like this everywhere.

I can't stand those guys who wear the lifting shirts with the open backs yet they have like 20% bodyfat and no definition. Sure some of them are big guys, but have zero cut. If you don't have a striation on you, why the hell are you going to strut like you're a arnold classic contender? Do women even like that soft look? Size isn't enough...you need definition and cuts.

The other thing I can't stand is that guy in the gym about the same size and strength as yourself, who apparently takes it upon himself to have some kind of rivalry with you. He glances at you when he thinks you don't notice to see how you work and almost seems like he wants some kind of recognition from you regarding his own physique. In my case, I'd think the guy's gay if it weren't for him always hitting on girls thinking he's a pretty boy. When I work out I'm in my own zone. I don't check out other dudes and I'm not in competition with anyone but my own development. I can't stand this dude and I never even acknowledge his presence but I think this only makes it worse. WTF! I think the guy admires my physique and just wants recognition for his own ego or something.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 13, 2005)

Only two things that really bug me are:
- Really smelly people
- People just standing around talking for long periods of time and not working out

People who don't put their weights back doesn't really bother me so much, but it does sometimes cause confusion as to whether or not they're done using the bench or preacher curls.  Also if I need a certain weight dumbbell and can???t find it, that can be a hassle.

And hey, I wear cutoffs occassionally and don't have huge arms!  I find them to be much more comfortable, especially when I plan on doing cardio.

Lastly, one thing I don't get after reading all these pet peeves of some of your guys' is that when you see people doing goofy workouts (improperly), how come you don't try to help/correct them?  I do this when I can because I would like others to do the same for me.  It just takes a second and the guy will most likely appreciate it.

-Kent


----------



## LAM (Mar 13, 2005)

this is one thing that I will never understand.  why do people squat outside of the squat cage ?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 13, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> this is one thing that I will never understand. why do people squat outside of the squat cage ?


 I don't know, that's some dangerous shit. I think you shouldn't be allowed in the gym if you are putting your self and others at risk. The squat rack it not a toy.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 13, 2005)

lol all this stuff is too funny, ill tell you what annoys me at my gym

1. People who bring cell phones to talk after every set
2. Skinny kids with no muscles who try to lift a lot of weight when they can barely get 1-2 reps. 
3. A group of teenagers who come and socialize, i mean they're all my age and all they do is bench press and curls. Thats it. They also watch other people and i can tell they make fun of them if they're doing something wrong or if their weak.
4. I hate people who look at me when i am lifting. Especially if i am doing deadlifts, stiff-leg deadlifts or any exercise that the average person wouldnt do because they give me the "look" as if they are thinking "what the hell is he doing?"
5. I dont mind guys who bring gf/wives but it annoys me when they socialize more than workout together.
6. It happens every so often but a lot of guys interrupt me in my workout and asks me questions and stuff ...and it goes on forever and i just want to say shutup
7. It's nice to make friends at the gym, i see a lot of guys who workout there but it's hard going to the gym and seeing someone you know because i want to lift, not socialize.
8. A lot of people workout in work clothes. Collar shirts, tight jeans ( i dont mind loose jeans), khakis pants, etc... 
9. Guys walking around naked in the shower room is annoying, they're always 40+ years old and socialize...i dont really mind it since im only in there to change before/after workout.
10. The worst thing i hate is when people leave so much weight on and never take them off. They'll bench press or squat 200+ pounds and just leave. I have to take them off when its my turn. Pisses me off.
11. People who strut and showoff in the mirror. I dont care if big guys do (since they have muscles) but guys with no muscles at all. It's really sad.
12. People who spend so much money on trainers working with them year round in which they can do the exercises on their own. The trainers dont even help them, they just walk around and tell the person what to do for an exercise and its always light weight 5-7 reps. Talk about a waste of money.
13. Lastly, i always laugh when i see people who just do not know how to lift at all. They do everything wrong and and think they are getting huge. They either do really light weight 15-30 reps or heavy weight 1-2 reps. Most guys do more than 6 sets which is pathetic. 

Overall, about 90% of the people dont know what their doing. Theres only a few people ive ever seen who knows what they are doing and is mostly 20-25 years old.


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 13, 2005)

new bloke has started our gym must be all of 16 and mega skinny nothing but bones which is why he is there i guess, but wierd thing is ive seen him do excersises that i wouldnt even call excersises wierd things that seem to do calfs tri's and back at same time in a funny little routine, he then picks up a weight does 2 or 3 reps maybe as many as 6 then moves on and does some thing else he reminds me of a headless chicken not knowing where to go, i would give him pointers but the boke really anoyes me as he stares at me when im doing abs and it can be kinda of putting


----------



## njdevil13 (Mar 13, 2005)

i saw a soda can in the gym next to the bench. SODA! WTF!!


----------



## njdevil13 (Mar 13, 2005)

the curl "experts" who use more delt than anything. the elbows move throughout the lift. the lower back swings. they look they are humping the air. all i can do is laugh. and the people who do upright rows with momentum.

i havent seen too many people use proper form in my gym yet...

oh yeah, NO ONE DEADLIFTS!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 13, 2005)

njdevil13 said:
			
		

> i saw a soda can in the gym next to the bench. SODA! WTF!!



I saw a bag of Mcdonalds there...that was sad.


----------



## njdevil13 (Mar 13, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I saw a bag of Mcdonalds there...that was sad.


that is sad. shit lol


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Haha!*

This thread is great...

About the funniest thing I see in the gym happens every monday. A bunch of local cops come in the gym, and the only thing they ever work on is bench press.  Last monday they all had brought new compression shirts..which look funny anyway because they were all walking around like zombies..lmao...when out of no where this little kid runs out of the play area looking for her daddy, and when he came over there, you should have seen the look on this little girls face... lol...it was PRICELESS!

Robin hood...I never thought of skipping, I haven't done that since I was 10...it sounds like a blast!! I will have to include it in my workout this week!

BILLIE


----------



## vegman (Mar 13, 2005)

A woman wearing tight jeans, a belt with a big belt buckle, and.... drum roll please.... SANDALS!!! I couldn't believe it.  She was curling with dumb bells for like 20 minutes.


----------



## ph8bringer (Mar 14, 2005)

Hmm... I can't say these things really annoy me as much as they annoy some of you... I go about my own business, and let other people do whatever they want. I focus on my own goals, no need to get worked up about what other people are doing. It's their problem.

 The only thing that annoys me is when groups of like 5 people take a machine, and stand around and talk. I ask them how many sets they have left, and they say some rediculous number like "20" I don't really mind that they do multiple sets, but damn, they could fuckin hurry up with it instead of talking for half an hour.


----------



## mrguy (Mar 14, 2005)

What bothers me is people constantly asking you for a spot. I don't mind spotting here and there, but I didn't come to the fuc*ing gym to spend all my time spotting somebody.

If you need a spotter, bring a partner or use machines but don't annoy everyone by asking for a spot every 3 minutes.


----------



## opfor2skinee (Mar 14, 2005)

Two Weirdo's @ my GYM...

Me with my Boots & Humongous backpack on, training on the stairmaster, looking 10 ft tall and way tooooo obvious... 


OR

The Guy in the lockeroom who has his bodyhair shaved in patches
(Not completely shaved, just shaved in groomed selected areas like George Michael's beard) 

Who has "FIVE" matching gold pirate hoop rings, through both ears, both nipples, and navel...

Who is completely naked, rubbing lotion on himself near the sink...

When I get there, when I'm in between Weights and Cardio, before & after I shower, and still there when I'm dressed and out the door!!

Like a total of an hour and 45 minutes! In the same spot!?!?


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 14, 2005)

Yay, I was looking for this thread earlier.

Anyway, there's these two kids probably about 16 years old or so. They're both pretty skinny and they put way too much wieght on for squating.

The shorter guy puts like 4 45 playes on each side and goes about 1/4 of the way parallel while his back and arms are literally shaking under the weight. His friend has to litterally push him into the rack to get the weight racked. 

They keep it up they're going to hurt themselves.


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 15, 2005)

njdevil13 said:
			
		

> i saw a soda can in the gym next to the bench. SODA! WTF!!



Think that's bad? How about people who take smoke breaks in between sets!


----------



## CancerNV (Mar 15, 2005)

I keep seeing this huge guy do squats for 4 sets and then go right over and do leg extensions.  Im like "Dude, your a moron."


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 15, 2005)

mrguy said:
			
		

> What bothers me is people constantly asking you for a spot. I don't mind spotting here and there, but I didn't come to the fuc*ing gym to spend all my time spotting somebody.
> 
> If you need a spotter, bring a partner or use machines but don't annoy everyone by asking for a spot every 3 minutes.



I know what you mean, I don't mind spotting people either. 
But there is this one guy who thinks I am his personal spotter.
I spotted him once and from that day on I was his spotting bitch, I hide now everytime I see him.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 15, 2005)

*lol...*



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> from that day on I was his spotting bitch


----------



## brogers (Mar 15, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> I keep seeing this huge guy do squats for 4 sets and then go right over and do leg extensions. Im like "Dude, your a moron."


Huh?


----------



## Yunier (Mar 15, 2005)

There are two guys at my gym who are *trying *to lift way way too much. The other night they were doing db curls 90lb on each arm. This guys had this buddy helping him to pick up the db's. Form was complete shit and each rep was an assisted one. And this is everyday they be doing the same crap with HUGE amount of weights. It can't believe they can grow with such overtraining, unless they are...Another time they were doing preachers curls with 190lb and when they spot each other, the spotter does 90% of the lifts.

What do they have for legs? Well, they aint got none. Its a sad sight.

Its dangerous and stupid. I can't imagine no one has ever told them anything.


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Mar 15, 2005)

I went into the sauna in my gym one time and there was a fella (mid 40's) in there wearing a pair of black shoes, jeans, belt and white shirt which was buttoned up.He looked like hed been dragged through a ditch for the last few days and his shirt was clingin to his skin.He stayed in til I left but when he went out to the locker room he just put a big jacket on and left.Couldnt really figure it out....


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 15, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Its dangerous and stupid. I can't imagine no one has ever told them anything.



They probably have been told but some people just don't listen, some even get offended.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 16, 2005)

Yeah....seen that "naked guy".....who puts the towel over their shoulder instead of around their waist? I understand we are all guys, but have some class!
I hate the guys who give attitude if you ask for a spot. Hey, it only takes a minute, and we should all help each other with spots for safety.
I too hate the chicks that do 400 reps of no weight. They think if they add weight they will get too huge.....HELLO! Its not gonna happen. Push the weight up girls and do 15 to 20 reps or so. You'll get faster results and you won't get HUGE. Trust me.
And of course we all hate Mr. No Form, who lifts obscene amounts of weight with no range of motion, terrible form, etc. Hey buddy, this ain't a contest, its a gym.
I also don't like guys that grunt REALLY loud. A little here in there is ok, and even sometimes necessary, but those few that yell on every rep so the whole gym hears them? SHUT UP!


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

u no what i hate the most in the gym?.... those guys that spit in the water fountain
man when i see that shit in there i lose my concetration


----------



## CursedOne (Mar 16, 2005)

a couple of us have mentioned it, but i hate it when someone asks me for advice and then they preface it with ' . .  but i dont want to get real big or nothin . .'
now i always reply, ' man if you go do this for a week or month and get all huge come back and tell me about it so i can do it just like you did'


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 16, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> I keep seeing this huge guy do squats for 4 sets and then go right over and do leg extensions. Im like "Dude, your a moron."


 You're kidding, right?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 16, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> I keep seeing this huge guy do squats for 4 sets and then go right over and do leg extensions. Im like "Dude, your a moron."


 So, let me see if I follow you: you find a _huge guy_ who has the stamina to superset squats with leg extension and call him a moron?

 You're a special kind of dumb fuck.


----------



## Dante (Mar 16, 2005)

lol. i need to know, why would he be a moron CancerNV?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 16, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> I keep seeing this huge guy do squats for 4 sets and then go right over and do leg extensions.  Im like "Dude, your a moron."



That has to be a typo.


----------



## KarlW (Mar 20, 2005)

I hate people who don't put their plates back on the rack  .

Today, there was this guy. Pretty sure he was gay. Tight white shorts, semi see-through singlet top, body of a cyclilst (no offense), you get the picture. Anyway he was doing smith machine squats and had 3 large plates on each side. I was watching out of the corner of my eye (no not AT him but what he thought he was going to do with that much weight) as he proceeded to do wide stance, knees out type squats going down about 6 inches. Between sets he was walking around shaking his legs, flexing in the mirror and so on.

Anyway, I see him finish and move over to the leg press, and I go up to the smith cause I wanted to do my close grips. I see the plates are still on there so I go ask him if he's finished. He says yes, with no apology or motioning to help remove his plates. DICKHEAD!!!

Later, I saw him in the dumbell room in front of the mirrors. These guys crack me up, you know, how you know they're checking themselves out, sort of felxing and shaking their arms and shit. Like they think they're friggin hot and the biggest guy in there.........pfffff........ Got news for him. Now I have nothing against some posing/flexing, but you can tell if the guy's doing it as a motivation thing or post workout high, as opposed to knowing that the first thing he does when he gets out of there is make love to himself.


----------



## westb51 (May 10, 2005)

last night i was doing leg ext. and in front of me were the cables. this guy was doing cable crossovers, he had his head cocked to one side and i thought he had too much weight or something but the bastard was on his cell phone. i laughed my ass off.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 10, 2005)

this kid comes in the gym, right, hes decked out in a sweatshirt, sunglasses, baggy blue jeans, and snow gloves?? He only puts the gloves on when he lifts... weeeeird....


----------



## musclepump (May 10, 2005)

westb51 said:
			
		

> last night i was doing leg ext. and in front of me were the cables. this guy was doing cable crossovers, he had his head cocked to one side and i thought he had too much weight or something but the bastard was on his cell phone. i laughed my ass off.


People in my gym are notorious for taking a shit while talking on their cell phones. It's disgusting. Especially when they're letting farts rip while chatting away.


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 10, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> How about the 'nude guy' in the locker room.. anyone else have weird dudes like this at their gym? ... These guys just seem to enjoy hanging out naked in the locker room. Even when I am at home, I wear a towel if I am drying my hair in bathroom - I dunno why, I just do.. but these 'nude guys' are always running around in the locker room naked and trying talk to people.  It's annoying.



And they are always OLD AS HELL... 

my pet peeve is when people ask me questions in the middle of my set.... like... will you come spot me...  WTF hell no cant you see im in the middle of something.. or when people seem to be following me around doing every workout i do.. one day this kid did that and he got on the military press after me and some how managed to get it off the rack and it fell straight in his lap.. ... he went home after that..


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by CancerNV
> I keep seeing this huge guy do squats for 4 sets and then go right over and do leg extensions. Im like "Dude, your a moron."
> 
> ...



    .. awe man, that was a good laugh


----------



## AirCartman (May 10, 2005)

This has been the most entertaining thread i've ever read on this site. Maybe it's because I minor in sociology.. Well since i've been going at my college gym some pet peeves:
1)Monkeys- people who watch you, and all of a sudden are doing the same excercise you are
2)Punks who socialize so much and don't get moving when you are clearly waiting for a machine
3)Very Pushy People who rush in to get a quick warm up set on something(like Lat Pull Down)
4)Smelly dudes, enough said
5)People who stare at you when your working out..


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> *You're a special kind of dumb fuck*.


 That is awesome.


----------



## MyK (May 20, 2005)

I think most of the pet peves have been listed. the stinkers, old wang, bad form etc. one that you guys have missed is "the excessive grunter". we all know a quiet grunt on the last couple of reps of a heavy set is quite exceptable but when peeps scream out on every rep of every set it just kills ur concentration.

at my old gym there was this guy who used to moan like he was getting ufcked in the ass. it would always happen in the middle of my sets too, al of a sudden Id hear oohhh aaahhh oooohh aahhhh, and it would ruin my set. half the guys in the gym would bust out laughun the other half would get real pissed.


----------



## michael74737 (Jul 15, 2005)

Some old guy walked into the gym with boxers,thats right boxers, and does some skull crushers for like 5minutes before leaving.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 15, 2005)

michael74737 said:
			
		

> Some old guy walked into the gym with boxers,thats right boxers, and does some skull crushers for like 5minutes before leaving.


Little did you know he was a professional boxer, and that's what they train in...
And he was running a circuit w/ roadwork...

After he left he ran two miles, came back in, and did rainbow presses for
five minutes, left again ran two miles, and then came back and did
multi-plane lunges for five minutes, Etc, Etc, Etc...


----------



## needhelpplease (Jul 15, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> I keep seeing this huge guy do squats for 4 sets and then go right over and do leg extensions.  Im like "Dude, your a moron."



Haven't you seen bkc's leg workout?


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2005)

There was this guy in my old gym that worked out with a football mouth guard....I thought that was funny as hell....he would even talk with it in....plus he had one of the worst builds in the gym.


----------



## mrguy (Jul 15, 2005)

Arnold didn't use perfect form all the time either. Watch some old videos of him doing real heavy dumb bell curls. 

I would of liked to been there to see the dude who walked up to Arnold and said his form sucked and tried to give him tips


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> There was this guy in my old gym that worked out with a football mouth guard....I thought that was funny as hell....he would even talk with it in....plus he had one of the worst builds in the gym.


I had a nervous breakdown two years ago...

During the buildup to it, I was sawing away my teeth,
grinding them from stress

I actually thought of using one of those
(I had one of the new ones for Boxing)
I brought it with me in my bag, but never remembered to wear it 
(And I do have the worst build in my gym)  ...


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I had a nervous breakdown two years ago...
> 
> During the buildup to it, I was sawing away my teeth,
> grinding them from stress
> ...


*No comment.*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *No comment.*


I had to have three root-canals, because I had destroyed
the nerves inside those teeth from moving and grinding them so much  

I did wear the mouthpiece to bed for a while...

But, I didn't sleep much in those days...


----------



## * Legion * (Jul 15, 2005)

i had a guy slap me on the ass.  in the gym.   on the leg curl machine.


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> i had a guy slap me on the ass.  in the gym.   on the leg curl machine.


Thats just creepy...


----------



## XcelKrush (Jul 15, 2005)

Last night I saw some guy sneak in a miller light then went upstairs, Im guessing to do his cardio.


----------



## Edmorgan (Jul 16, 2005)

MY gym is really cool because there mostly all really cool about everything like i asked to work with someone between sets and it worked fine,and there aint really any bellends there?


----------



## GreaseMonkey (Jul 16, 2005)

So, what exactly is moronic about following squats with leg extensions? Seriously, I'd like to know this, because that's the way I work my legs. In any workout, I always start with the heaviest exercises (like squats) when my muscles are fresh and rested, and follow that up with some isolation movements (like extensions, curls, calf raises, etc.). That routine has produced results for me, but if I can find something better and more efficient, I'll damn sure try it!


----------



## MyK (Jul 16, 2005)

Edmorgan said:
			
		

> MY gym is really cool because there mostly all really cool about everything like i asked to work with someone between sets and it worked fine,and there aint really any bellends there?



"bellends"


----------



## Edmorgan (Jul 16, 2005)

Yea it fukin annoys me wen people just come to the gym in groups and dont do anything propely, people that leave the weight on,i dont mind people staring as long as they dont try and think there better than me... i also hate kids from my school that come and like talk to me and do everything i do trying to compete .. i mean i wouldnt give a shit if they could lift more than me. i doing it for myself.


----------



## Edmorgan (Jul 16, 2005)

haha yea complete controdiction but it can get annoying sometimes!


----------



## pyro (Jul 16, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> i had a guy slap me on the ass.  in the gym.   on the leg curl machine.



You guys crack me up   ............But  This is common in baseball, lol........


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 16, 2005)

pyro said:
			
		

> This is common in baseball


Do you do this slapping when the other person is lying on their stomach


----------



## cheesegrater (Jul 16, 2005)

- naked men in change room. Put a fucking towel on. It's almost to the point where i feel the outcast or the weirdo when i do put a towel on.

- naked man putting socks on while sitting on the bench i'm using. no explanation needed........hopefully.

- do not talk to me while i'm doing a set.

- university gym.......january session......EVERYONE and their fucking cousin is in the gy, of course doing shit wrong, yakking about whatever and taking up space.

- "how many more sets do you have".......ya know what? when you see me leave the damn bench, i'll be done......just ask to work in if anything.

- seeing really, really hot girls at the gym.....distracting as hell.

- kids in the changeroom.

btw, i wear cutoff shirts everytime i go to the gym; it's far more comfortable, better range of motion, don't get as sweaty.

as far as hats, i don't wear one, but i wear a bandanna everytime i go. It helps with sweat and keeps my hair out of my eyes.


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jul 16, 2005)

the one thing that i hate more than anything else is when i see people in the gym not pushing themselves to their limit.  it pisses me off for some reason.

and i hate to watch some proud, show-off fatass benching 500 pounds.  i hate that so much.  he doesnt need to be hogging the bench, put his ass on a f*cking rowing machine.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 16, 2005)

I love people who make noise for the last 60% of the reps of a set, particularly when they aren't going anywhere near failure (Which is typically the case).  They would make great pornstars with the noises that come out of them, but they suck at lifting.


----------



## * Legion * (Jul 17, 2005)

i saw a guy with a cup of starbucks yesterday, sitting on a flatbench, with a cell phone.  another day,  a guy had a liter of brisk iced tea.


----------



## canuck muscle (Jul 18, 2005)

There's this older guy at my gym who just can't resist giving advice. He has got terrible form and does some exercises that are down right laughable. The worst part is people listen to him so there are a but of clowns doing his exercises. He preaches maybe a 1/4 rom for lifts like bench and squats.


----------



## MyK (Jul 18, 2005)

canuck muscle said:
			
		

> There's this older guy at my gym who just can't resist giving advice. He has got terrible form and does some exercises that are down right laughable. The worst part is people listen to him so there are a but of clowns doing his exercises. He preaches maybe a 1/4 rom for lifts like bench and squats.



dont the staff or other people say anything?


----------



## KentDog (Jul 18, 2005)

canuck muscle said:
			
		

> There's this older guy at my gym who just can't resist giving advice. He has got terrible form and does some exercises that are down right laughable. The worst part is people listen to him so there are a but of clowns doing his exercises. He preaches maybe a 1/4 rom for lifts like bench and squats.



There is a guy like this at my gym too, but he's a nice guy so I don't argue. But I also don't take his advice either.

As for everyone talking about guys bringing in coffee and sodas, I've noticed that this guy at my gym who's absolutely HUGE, regularly brings in a gigantic gas station sized soda to drink while he lifts.  It surprises me every time.  Maybe it's not all soda?


----------

